# TRUE COST of a HUNTING 'V' = 0



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

You research 4 mos to find the best breeder with proven hunt lines - may wait a year or 2 for the pup - pay a premium price - this cost still = 0 - then U train on live birds - trials & hunt tests - a 4 day hunting trip costs more than the PUP - long guns & gear - if your time in training is worth anything ? - the PUP cost = 0 - A great breeder is making a living - better have a second JOB - they love the breed - when out in the field the cost of a GREAT HUNTING 'V' is priceless !!!! - just a post 4 those that want to use the pup 4 what they were bred 4 !!!! A lifetime in the field - U R only as good as your PUP !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I for one don't want to know how much I've spent on the dogs and hunting. They enrich my life and some things are better left unknown.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - cost of the PUP = 0 - rewards priceless !!!! I hope I did post that ! LOL


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

True cost. I few less days fishing for few more days hunting.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Opening day is in two days. Looking forward to it. Thirty minute drive to get to birds, or so, and hopefully we will get a lot of days in the field here. Love Kansas during hunting season.


----------

